# hello i need help with id of  this bike



## ecolnago (Dec 9, 2007)

i can tell its an Iver Johnson, but not sure what model. Maybe a streamline or a truss?

the brakes are new departure


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 13, 2007)

can anyone help ID this bike? from what i gather its an early Iver Johnson about 1930's. Possibly the Truss style.
New Departure D


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2007)

looks to be a late 30's iver. the truss looks like this


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks MM,

thats a nice bike, original paint?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 14, 2007)

not sure prob not looks restored


----------



## vrod (Dec 14, 2007)

eco - nice bike! It sort of looks like the one I have but it is a little different.


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 19, 2007)

do you have any idea of what its worth? i dont think i can keep another bike around


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 19, 2007)

im thinking a couple hundred


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, I don't know much about Iver Johnson but the frame style is kinda like most 1950s frames. it is a 26" "Balloon tire" bike so the earliest is mid 1930s. most early ballooners are motorbike style so it isn't likely to be that early. also the 3 piece crank indicates later as does the metalic blue. my guess is late 1940's or newer. top bar and seat tube look repainted the rest looks original. probably the top bar got scratched and they tried to spruce it up a bit. the head tube was most likely already white so it was spruced at the same time.
Scott


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 20, 2007)

i read that in the 1920's the New Departure were labeled C
in the 30's were labeled D
40's labeled E

Mine has a New Departure D, so im guessing that the bike is in the late 30's
serial number is 59xxx.

I think you are right about the top tube being touched up, looks like it was resprayed on the top.

im wondering if i should have it powder coated i just saw a very nice looking bike

check this link out
http://www.antbikemike.com/images/Bikes/Iver/iverbig.jpg


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a Schwinn from the mid 1950s with a model D. I dont think that info is good.
Scott


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 21, 2007)

lol, it would seem not. i read it on the Wheelman web site. he must of just made it up, lol


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2007)

well iver didnt make bikes during or after the war so it couldn't be late 40's balloon tire bikes started in the 30's


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 21, 2007)

do you guys think its worth painting, or just selling it on ebay


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 23, 2007)

The Iver Johnson you found is one of the rarest variants, an Iver "straight bar". The same style frame is pictured on page 84 of the Evolution of the Bicycle, Volume 2 where it is listed as a 1940 model. 

Your bike and the Evolution bike are the only straight bar Iver Johnsons I have ever seen.  Iver Johnson bicycle production ended for WWII in late 1941-early 1942 and was not resumed after the war.  

I have seen 1939 Iver catalogs which do not show this frame and 1941 catalogs which do. I have not seen a 1940 catalog.

The bicycle in "Evolution" is described 100% original and is complete with a straight bar tank emblazoned with an Iver Johnson decal.  

I do not know if all straight bar Ivers were sold with a tank.  As with most manufacturers, It is likely that the bicycle was offered with or without a tank. 

If the tank is an Iver specific tank, finding one would be very difficult. The tank bears a strong resemblance to the hanging tank used by Monark on 38-39-40 Rockets and may generic to both. 

You are missing the correct fenders, stem, bars and seat but these can all be found. 

In any case you have a rare model from one of the less common manufacturers. While the tank could prove impossible, I would give a general appraisal of $400-$700.  Ebay would likely prove this out unless nobody notices it or two rabid Iver Collectors decide they need it.

Very nice find

Season's best

Philip Marshall


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 24, 2007)

thank you Phillip, i took some more pix and will post those soon.  i guess considering the rarity of this bike, i will keep it. I was told by the ladys husband that he purchased as is from a bike store.

thats why i thought the fenders were original, but im not an expert and she could have just forgotten over the years.

Now i do want to find original parts, any idea of the style of handlebars and fenders that this bike could of come with?

I will try to find a pix of the book you suggested,

Thanks again


----------

